

Ask HN: Help us validate an idea by completing this survey - imajes
http://surveys.polldaddy.com/s/44D8E4EB243BB2A0/

======
imajes
Hey- we're working on an idea and would like to get some more validation about
it. Please help us out by completing this survey-- will really influence how
we go about what we're doing :D

Thanks YC!

~~~
frossie
I realise I am the grumpiest survey taker on the planet, but:

1\. If you want me to fill this multiple times for multiple projects you had
better give me a one page survey.

2\. Since I am not using whatever it is you are peddling, I need more context
for the questions and/or the ability to tick more than one choice. For example
"How often do you release" is a meaningless question without some context. If
I release daily to one user group by a pushed installation, weekly to another
via offer of rsync and monthly to the rest via traditional builds, which is
the answer of interest?

3\. You should solicit email addresses seperately, otherwise it comes across
like you are as interested in the email addresses as the answers, if not more.

I personally would be more responsive to something that said "we have a tool
that does X and Y to help manage releases, do you think that would be useful
to you - now tell us about yourself".

------
ryanwaggoner
Should be: "Help us invalidate an idea." You're always going to think your
ideas are awesome, so look for weaknesses, not strengths :)

------
Mystalic
Interesting that you use the term "validate." What if the results of this poll
don't sync with your expectations? Does that mean you change your game plan,
drop your idea, or march forward?

~~~
imajes
I think you have to weigh up the impact. The YC crowd is particularly
representative of the target market for this app, so it's definitely going to
be very instructive. Fortunately the results have been echoing our assumption,
so we're pretty happy. :)

------
Pistos2
Overall, I think the survey needs a bit more polish. Add another option each
for Q4 ("less than monthly") and Q5 ("None"). Possibly have Q5 allow more than
one answer. Perhaps rephrase Q7 to "How long do your branches typically last?"
if that is really what you're asking.

I also agree with the others that the survey really could have fit on a single
page.

------
murrayh
How long is the survey?

~~~
imajes
9 questions. :)

------
imajes
Also- please feel free to fill it out for as many projects as you care to tell
us about: we're keen to learn about all kinds of styles!

------
rwolf
I've got to say, I can't handle polldaddy. The whole "multi-page wizard" feel
is awfully corporate.

~~~
redorb
I agree, using google docs with forms - would've impressed me (frugal,
professional)

~~~
rwolf
Right, there was a HN survey a few days ago using google docs--it had palm
trees in the background and everything!

------
midnightmonster
Filled it out 3 times for the 3-ish different scm+teams I work with.

------
ashishk
are you willing to share the results with the community?

~~~
imajes
Yes- once we get started. :)

